# At what age should I expect eggs?



## WildFlush (Feb 17, 2010)

At what age does a pigeon reach sexual maturity?

I have 16 homers that I took in as young birds (35 days old) this past summer. Some in May and the rest in June.

The birds are doing great. Healthy, happy, and homing nicely. 

Not that I really want eggs right now, I'm just a little surprised that none of them have paired up as of yet. I mean the chances of me having ended up with all hens or cocks has to be pretty darned slim.

Is this normal?


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

My pair were hatched around June 20th and laid first eggs on November 3 and 5 of this year. The male started showing sexual behavior right at 4 months. I've heard they reach sexual maturity between 4 and 6 months.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

With my Rollers and Wests, around 4 months they start maturing and at or around 5-7 months they will start producing. I have had some Roller cocks to start driving hens as early as 4 months.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

They are plenty old enough to have layed already.
If you want them to breed, I suggest increasing the level of protein you feed them by adding game bird pellets to their diets, making sure that they have plenty of room for nesting and adding artificial light in the morning to give them at least 14 hours of light.


----------



## WildFlush (Feb 17, 2010)

Interesting. 

Like I said, I don't really need or want eggs, just a little curious about why I didn't have any yet. As the days get longer this Spring, I'm sure they will start reproducing.

Thanks all!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You can alway substitute dummy/fake eggs to prevent hatching. Once these birds reach maturity age they will lay eggs if at least one is a hen. Pigeons are not in the mood for breeding during winter season unless you live in a warmer area.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

Actually my pigeon, who is a little less than a year old, I think, has been laying eggs for more than 3 months now (3 cycles, 2 eggs each), and she has never had any contact with any male. Female pigeons, apparently, just spontaneously lay eggs. They are infertile eggs though and won't hatch. I have a feeling it's probably better if she didn't lay eggs because 1) there is always a danger of egg binding, which is life threatening, and 2) it depletes their nutritional resources and calcium. I wish there was a way she didn't lay eggs every month. I have fake eggs for her but this hasn't prevented her from laying eggs.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they will keep you busy this spring and summer with swapping out eggs.. 5 months is when they know what sex they are, it can take some time for them to pair up..with 16 you should have/will a few pairs in there.


----------

